# Yo Chicago Dudes and Dudettes!



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Cars Bars & Cigars... Evening of Luxury, Chicago, IL

Luxury cars preview, while you enjoy the aroma of hand rolled cigars paired with deliciously fragrant cognac, or savory red wine, indulge in a wealth of flavors... food and spirits for the discerning palate.

Portion of proceeds from this event will go to Heart of a Marine Foundation ...

More info:
http://www.cigar-review.com/index.php?o ... &Itemid=45


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'd love to , but there are two things in my way...1: it's Thursday - one of the days I'm on call for 14 hours,  and 2: $225/person! :shock: With travel expense and getting a hotel room (it get over too late to travel back home) I would have to spend over $600 for the wife and myself to attend :shock: ...unless i can get some sponsorship from a certain forum (KG...hint...hint :wink: )


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

I think Rick would make a fine representative for the site, he might drum up some new sponsors.



t


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

I agree, couldn't ask for better... 8)


----------



## KevinG (Apr 10, 2005)

Too bad my girlfriend just allocated the travel budget to a vacation to Maine this month. Hmmm...let me think...send ram to Chicago or keep the girlfriend happy...thinking...


----------



## timlw (Oct 20, 2005)

You can't show her off in Maine! Dress her up and take her to the big city and bright lights of Chi-town!

:smile: 
t


----------



## ram416 (Jul 29, 2005)

Maine, huh...got family up there..Sister is in Scarborough (near Portland) and Dad's in Skowhegan (90 miles north of Portland, straight up I-95)...okay, if you MUST keep the girlfriend, I guess I'll see if I can find another little consulting job to pay for my trip...maybe I'll get lucky and a new virus will come out and cause me a lot of extra work... :twisted:


----------

